# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Ako radite u HT-u imate priliku glasati za Rodin projekt :)

## ivarica

ovo je info za one forumašice i forumaše koji rade u ht-u jer imaju priliku sljedećih dana birati kojem od prijedloga pristiglih na natječaj će dati glas

U drugi krug natječaja Zajedno smo jači ušlo je 36 projekata
*Rodin projekt razvoja mobilnih aplikacija za trudnice i roditelje je jedan od njih
*naziv projekta je Mobilne tehnologije kao podrška ranom roditeljstvu

sad je na zaposlenicama i zaposlenicima HT-a da izaberu jedan, a mi vas pozivamo da pročitate naš prijedlog projekta i vidite da je to baš naš  :Smile: 

http://www.zajednosmojaci.hr/projekt...i-u-akciji-314

----------

